# QTC frames



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

Do they make them for abu garcia for BG 7000 hs ?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

No they don't. The 6500 is as large as they make. I have made the suggestion to them though.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

not sure how many use the QTC frames on fishing reels- lots of tourny reels- which is why they make them in those sizes.

Since they cost more than the reel itself, I would imagine one in a larger size would be seriously cost prohibitive to have machined.

Just a thought


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Anyone know if anyone is making a knock off for less then QTC? I'd buy one for the strength but they cost way too much


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

There is a cheaper frame from singapore but the fit and tolarances have not been good from those I heard about ie you get what you pay for ....
Just head on SOL that the 7500ct is going back into production for 2008 . Smart thing to do would be buy a bunch of 7500ct frames if they make them available .


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

jaron , buy a avet mx..machined alum sideplate/frame is one piece.....ull have a abu ct 7000 with a better drag, gears,and itll be cheaper than abu w/ qtc frame


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

sounds good..damn dude heared the about the 
cobia yesterday lol


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

yup, bout pissed me off pretty good...ill be tehre this weeknd, friday/sat and sunday


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

i gues ill see u there


----------

